# Tanaka Knives



## welshstar (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi

Could you help with a bit of info about the below, they look great. Are they as good as they look, apologise if this is a silly question.

http://www.ironchefknives.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=20_59&product_id=94

Alan


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow cool a wa version of the r2 tanaka! I've been using the 240mm r2 gyuto for quite a while now and really love the steel. Super hard steel, takes a really steep edge and holds it for a while and is relatively easy to sharpen. I may have to consider picking up a wa version now. Good find!


----------



## zitangy (Oct 1, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you help with a bit of info about the below, they look great. Are they as good as they look, apologise if this is a silly question.
> 
> ...


 
Confirm the blade length. *this particular model is 180mm. *

Maker: Kazuyuki Tanaka
Item num: ICN-MAR005
Blade length: 180mm
Total length: 320mm
Blade width: 47mm
Blade thickness: 2.4mm
Item weight: 115g
Blade: San Mai Damascus R2 powdered metallurgical (PM) stainless steel blade, Rc 63-64
Handle: Octagonal Red Sandalwood


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 1, 2011)

IIRC there are wa-handled double beveled knives in blue steel (laminated with soft iron, "damascus"), Ginsanko (Nashiji) and VG10 (laminated with stainless "damascus"), and the western handled (Ironwood) in R2, but as mentioned above that's the first R2 wa i have seen. Price is pretty good given that it is in AUD as well. ($399 AUD for 240mm)


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 1, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you help with a bit of info about the below, they look great. Are they as good as they look, apologise if this is a silly question.
> 
> ...


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 1, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> welshstar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 1, 2011)

I have knives made with white#1 and #2
blue#2, blue super and vg 10. 
I know there is alot more different types of steel out there that I do not have experience with but out of that lot the R2 stands out above the rest.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 1, 2011)

that's pretty impressive, then.


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd like to have a knife's made of all the different steels out there but I think that is going to take awhile to accumulate that many different knives.

I was hoping to get in on the Del pre-buy but I think I have enough knives for now. I would have been clueless on which steel to pick, the O1 or the AEB-L.

But back to the main point, you can not go wrong with the R2.


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> ...which steel to pick, O1 or the AEB-L.
> 
> But back to the main point, you can not go wrong with the R2.


you couldn't go wrong with either of those choices either.

Interesting to say the R2 is preferred over Aogami Super and White #1.
That is certainly a lot to its credit, and it peaks my curiosity.


----------



## MadMel (Oct 1, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> Interesting to say the R2 is preferred over Aogami Super and White #1.
> That is certainly a lot to its credit, and it peaks my curiosity.



Yeah.. To Say that it's edge retention is above Blue Super peaks my interest too


----------



## sel1k1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Has anyone purchased from this store? I have not seen a wa-handle Tanaka in R2 before this and still havn't seen an Itou R2 wa-handle. The website is very laggy on my end. I am in the USA.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been eyeing the 240 ironwood and black micarta gyutos recently.
It sounds like a good performer as well a looker.
Now I wonder about the profile though, judging by the few pics online the profile looks almost to curve along the entire edge. Is there a decent flat that I'm just not seeing? I hope theory and hattorichop can clarify on this.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 3, 2011)

The flat section on mine is very minimal at the back end, very slightly curves up. In the mid section there is a section where it's not flat but very slightly curves. You would miss it with your if you didn't put it up to a flat edge. Makes this knife a good board walker and a good rocker.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool, thanks for sharing that. It's between this knife and a couple others for Christmas


----------

